# Roaches & oranges



## lee b (Nov 5, 2008)

I stopped feeding my dubias oranges when i got the beardie but have notice a drop in breeding rate.If i continued to feed them oranges and then transfered them to another tub how long would it take to clear their systems and be safe to feed to the beardie.


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

You can feed them to your BD even though they've been eating orange


----------



## lee b (Nov 5, 2008)

Pleco07 said:


> You can feed them to your BD even though they've been eating orange


 i just thought because bd shouldnt eat oranges it wouldnt be a good idea to gut load them with it.


----------



## JonathanB (Dec 18, 2008)

I shouldn't worry about that, I feed my dubia anything left over. They had a cold rogan josh the other day beardies didn't mind.


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

lee b said:


> i just thought because bd shouldnt eat oranges it wouldnt be a good idea to gut load them with it.


I would imagine after being digested by the roach the amount of orange left isn't gonna do your dragon any harm. Roaches eat a whole range of foods that would disagree with a BD if fed directly. But after being processed by the roach they are fine.
When I had a BD he ate orange fed roaches with no ill affects, I sell loads of roaches to BD owners too.
If you still dont want to feed them oranges, roaches eat a huge range of foods so im sure they aren't going to hugely miss oranges.


----------



## lee b (Nov 5, 2008)

thanks for that,i would like to carry on feeding oranges,like i said i personly think they breed more with them.


----------



## i.am.idc (Nov 29, 2009)

lee b said:


> thanks for that,i would like to carry on feeding oranges,like i said i personly think they breed more with them.


May have to agree they go crazy for them, and bananas! 
:2thumb:


----------



## mooshu (Mar 24, 2010)

I put some banana in with mine and they didnt touch it! Mine love leafy green like sweet heart cabbage! Awkward roaches!


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

mooshu said:


> I put some banana in with mine and they didnt touch it! Mine love leafy green like sweet heart cabbage! Awkward roaches!


Banana goes faster than oranges with my lot


----------

